# Bulk Salt in Syracuse, NY



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

Does anyone know where to buy bulk salt around syracuse, NY?


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

On Site in B'ville


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SCAPES............OnSite also is a Magic Salt dealer if you use or need it also~

EDIT: OnSite is also looking for subs with rigs to plow............


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

I have bought magic from them (onsite). I was looking for somewhere to buy just plain rock salt.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

American Rock Salt in Watertown if you have a dump truck to haul it down there. They have other depots as well, not sure if any closer to you.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

northern concrete... as much or as little as you need.. day or night theyll get it to you


----------

